# alberfura



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

what is happerning in alberfura i keep reading the portugal news and people are being killed or mamed can any one shed any light on the situation there at the mo?


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Ray1561. You may not get many replies to your question, as the town is called Albufeira.
You are right there have been a number of attacks reported in Albufeira recently. There have been 3 reported in the last 3 months.
They are all taking place late at night, mostly well after midinight (the last was at 4 am).
They are mostly in the area of the strip and mostly seem to involve single males, walking home on their own.
So far there have been two deaths reported.
The local papers (The Resident and the Portugal News) have been campaigning for more police and I have heard that the GNR have increased their patrols in the area.
Last year, nearly all the reported attacks were in Vilamoura, but there have not been any reports there this year.
However, to put this into perspective, if you Googled "Stabbing in Manchester" or "Stabbing in Birmingham", or any other UK city, you would get a better view of what goes on in the UK every weekend.
It is just that the national press do not report it, because it is such a regular occurence.


----------



## lulu83 (Jun 8, 2011)

This sounds really bad have things calms down??


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

Things aren't bad.
There have just been some incidents.


----------



## Dannyboy7 (Feb 6, 2012)

ray1561 said:


> what is happerning in alberfura i keep reading the portugal news and people are being killed or mamed can any one shed any light on the situation there at the mo?


I worked in Albufeira throughout the summer of 2011, there were a few incidents involving tourists, but nothing that doesn't happen anywhere else in the world, the rules here are the same as anywhere else, if your out and about at night, you have to be careful, if I remember correctly, all those who were involved in these incidents, were wandering around alone at silly o'clock in the morning, the poor man who died, was mugged and later died in hospital, but these instances are rare, certainly more rare than any town in England!


----------

